# Sig Ammo



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

What is a mid range ammunition for a Sig P226 in a 9mm?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:watching: Please explain a little further in your meaning of mid range ammunition? Perhaps 124 grain being between 115 grain and 147 grain? Standard, Nato, +p, or +p+ in pressure? Cost? HP or range ammo? Brand?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> :watching: Please explain a little further in your meaning of mid range ammunition? Perhaps 124 grain being between 115 grain and 147 grain? Standard, Nato, +p, or +p+ in pressure? Cost? HP or range ammo? Brand?


+1......we need more info. as to what you are asking.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Mid range is cheap std loadings in 115gr for the most part,that's what I consider it as anyway.Light loads are handloads or el-cheapo,and hot is the good stuff.147s can be wimpy because the original loading was directed toward suppressed guns so they were subsonic,but they are hotter now.124s can go both ways also.Are you looking for a push vs. a snap or don't want to pound on the gun so to say?


----------



## AJAnello78 (Sep 20, 2013)

sorry, i purchased the gun for home defense and also practice at the range. i just bought 5 boxes of PMC 115grain FMJ which shot nice but is that the best bang for my buck? i dont want to spend a crazy amount for ammo if i dont have to but i would like to bulk up and buy at least 1K rounds and not worry for awhile. What brands should i look at and what grain? i just want to know what brand of ammo i should look at just in case i find good deals on them. i dont want crap in my Sig but i dont need the expensive stuff either. just something mid range that will do just fine. hope you guys understand and i apologize for my ignorance. Im still learning everyday about this sport.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If the price of the PMC is cool with you,it's fine,I have about a 1/2 case of it.I haven't shot a 9 in years so others can tell you what's good cheap ammo on the market now.I never had a problem with Winchester white box (WWB),American Eagle from Federal and Remington's cheap stuff,but I don't like their elcheapo green box Champion stuff.

For home defense,look at real defensive ammo and try it out to prove it for functioning,then buy a quantity to keep in stock just for defense and occasional practice.The 124HPs are a nice weight for defense.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

AJAnello78 said:


> sorry, i purchased the gun for home defense and also practice at the range. *i just bought 5 boxes of PMC 115grain FMJ* which shot nice but is that the best bang for my buck? i dont want to spend a crazy amount for ammo if i dont have to but i would like to bulk up and buy at least 1K rounds and not worry for awhile. What brands should i look at and what grain? i just want to know what brand of ammo i should look at just in case i find good deals on them. i dont want crap in my Sig but i dont need the expensive stuff either. just something mid range that will do just fine. hope you guys understand and i apologize for my ignorance. Im still learning everyday about this sport.


It appears that you bought PMC's, 'target quality' ammo. I've shot a lot of it; people are always posting that it's crap; but, I've never had any trouble with it. In fact the only complaint I have is that PMC's, 'Bronze' line is usually a buck, or two, more expensive than Wal-Mart's usual: Federal, 'Champion', or Winchester, 'white box' (#Q-4172) ammo that I regularly use. :smt102 I'd, also, rate PMC, 'Bronze' above Aluminum or Brass Blazer ammo of which I've shot many many thousands of rounds.

(My Glock pistols love Blazer Aluminum; but, malformed individual rounds are common - 2 or 3 out of every 1,000 - and you NEVER want to leave any kind of unsealed, loosely crimped, crap ammo like Blazer out in, even, a heavy fog because the powder will readily absorb moisture.)

So, in most cases, it's Wal-Mart's, 'super crap ammo' for range practice, and another store's, high quality, 'full house' ammo for home self-defense. Here's what I use for home-defense: Remington, 'Golden Saber'; Federal, 'Premium'; CCI, 'Gold Dots'; and Fiocchi, 'Extrema'. Right now the, 'cat's behind' of 9 x 19mm self-defense PISTOL AMMO is any of the, 'big name' 147 grain JHP stuff. I often buy ammo at Wal-Mart and at various local gun shows. (Which explains, 'Why' Winchester, 'Ranger, SXT' or, 'PDX1' aren't included in the above list. It's really tough to pick up on quality Winchester self-defense ammo where I live.)

Before the great (phony baloney) ammo shortage occurred the best place I found to purchase pistol ammunition via the Internet was from, 'The Sportsman's Guide'. Would I be worried if an intruder were to invade our home, and all I had was a 9mm pistol loaded with crappy, 115 grain, clad, solid cartridges? No! Just as long as I were able to consistently place all of my shots into a 6 inch circle at 15 yards, I wouldn't. ;-) If you're worried about not being able to, 'shoot to stop' then, first thing, I'd suggest more regular handgun practice; AND always keep a minimum of six magazines for each pistol that you own. (I've got a G-19(RTF2) along with 3 fully loaded magazines sitting on my desk, right now, as I type. Oh, yeah, I've got another magazine full of A-Zoom snap caps out on the desk, too!)

9mm Handgun Ammo | 9mm Pistol Ammo | 9mm Pistol Ammunition At Sportsman's Guide (These people used to be a great source of supply; and their ammo prices were usually excellent!)


----------

